# Trivia 5/1



## luckytrim (May 1, 2019)

trivia 5/1
DID YOU KNOW ...
Hundreds of years ago, people put spider webs on their wounds  because they
believed it would help stop the bleeding. Scientists now know  that the silk
contains vitamin K, which helps reduce bleeding.



1. Fill in the Blanks ;
"A census taker once tried to _______ me. I ate his liver,  with some ______
_____ and a nice ______."
2. In which outdoor sport do women competitors typically wear  skirts?
3. What alliterative horse, winner of the 1977 Triple Crown,  had an American
city in his name?
4. More Blanks to fill in ...
The vertical line in the 'I' is called a ____ , and the dot  above it is
called a ______ .
5. What is classified by the ABO system?
6. The death toll of World War I was overshadowed at the very  end of and
immediately after the war by ....what ?
  a. - Asian Flu
  b. - Spanish Flu
  c. - Swine Flu
  d. - Hong-Kong Flu
7. What does Puerto Rico translate to in English  ?
8. Who was the author, whose works included "The Dain Curse",  "Red Harvest", 
"The Thin Man", "The Maltese Falcon" and "The Glass  Key"?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
A shop in Ireland serves a caramelized-brown-bread flavored  ice cream.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. test, fava beans, chianti
2. Field Hockey
3. Seattle Slew
4. Jot and Tittle
5. Blood Types
6. - b
7. 'Rich Port'
8.Dashiell Hammett



TRUTH !!
A shop in Ireland serves a caramelized-brown-bread flavored  ice cream. It
was invented during hard times when Irish folk were hesitant  to waste old
bread and found ways to transform it into desserts.


----------

